# *LIVE* Navarre Beach Surf Fishing Report



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I am heading out with my two sons around 10:30 and fishing that great incoming tide all day and a 66 degree beach waters. We will keep you posted and I’m trying a new rig called the “Pompbrella Rig.”

OTT [over the top] or Pompano Buffet???


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Interesting, I can't say I'm not curious to see how that rig works out! Good luck man!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Nada! Stayed about 2 hours and it was too cold for my kids the only hook up I had was on the Pompbrella Rig! We fought something huge, put it was not hooked. It obviously had the rig in his mouth but not by a hook!


----------

